# Low Tech Planted Nano



## crenee3870 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all.

New to the site, but not new to the hobby. Although I have taken an extensive break (about 5 years). I have had plethora of tanks in the past ranging from the simple community tank to african cichlids to a full blown reef tank and pretty much everything inbetween. Now I would like to try my hand at a low tech planted nano (5.5 gal). The lighting system that came with it is LED but is way too dim so I need to upgrade this. My plan is to stock with low maintenance plants, such as java fern, wisteria, perhaps some moss and a "carpet" of some sort. Fauna would only include a betta and some RCS. What lighting system would y'all recommend? Really any recommendations would be welcome


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome!
If you're going to keep a betta and rcs, i recommend to check out the betta section (which is actually another forum in and of its own). There are some very nice looking planted betta tanks over there, with the vast majority being low tech!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a good thread to start on!
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/showthread.php?t=129515


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

crenee3870 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New to the site, but not new to the hobby. Although I have taken an extensive break (about 5 years). I have had plethora of tanks in the past ranging from the simple community tank to african cichlids to a full blown reef tank and pretty much everything inbetween. Now I would like to try my hand at a low tech planted nano (5.5 gal). The lighting system that came with it is LED but is way too dim so I need to upgrade this. My plan is to stock with low maintenance plants, such as java fern, wisteria, perhaps some moss and a "carpet" of some sort. Fauna would only include a betta and some RCS. What lighting system would y'all recommend? Really any recommendations would be welcome


Sounds like fun.

You could click on the link in my signature and see what would apply.

my .02


----------

